# Snowflakes



## Celloman

Here's a piece I wrote for my brother, who plays the oboe. Its dreamy, meandering quality is (hopefully) reminiscent of falling snowflakes. Any comments or suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## marval

Hi Celloman

That is a very nice piece of music.

I just have to shut my eyes, and I can imagine standing outside with snowflakes falling all around me.

I am not a composer, so I can only tell you what I like. This piece I like.




Margaret


----------



## Ephemerid

Nice-- I like the little clusters of seconds in the piano. 

Here's one suggestion I'd like to make, for variety's sake: The piano part stays pretty much in the same range the entire piece-- I was wondering what it might sound like if you had the piano an octave higher maybe for a bit, perhaps in the middle? It would be worth trying out to see what it would sound like I think-- it would add a different colouring to break it up a bit...  Just try it out and see how you like it...

~josh


----------



## MJTTOMB

It's good, I would agree completely with the suggestion of changing the register. Also, the beginning had a lot of minor & major 2nds that didn't seem to fit the mood all too well. The ternary form was good, but it may have been good to add stronger interludes between sections to make it flow more smoothly. Overall, the song progresses very nicely, and it's a great start. If you're looking to record this, you may also want to look beyond your midi device and look into getting a DAW.


----------

